
Show HN: A set of standard document templates - kostarelo
A collection of common templates and documents I have been using over the years. I am tired of trying to google them every time I need them, so I just gathered them all here.<p>I would love to hear yours and add them to the list.<p>The list:<p>- Pitch<p>- Vision<p>- Strategy<p>- Product Requirements<p>- Technical Design<p>- Product Opportunity Assessment<p>- Product Vision<p>- Run Book<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kbariotis&#x2F;templates" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kbariotis&#x2F;templates</a>
======
0xff00ffee
You know, this is a great idea. I've been writing slide decks since the late
80's and having a template to think about the problem first is really useful.
Can't believe this never occurred to me. Thanks! I just pulled down your
tech_design template and I'm going to use it this week.

[Abe Simpson Story: in the 80s/90s "Slide Decks" were called "Foils" because
they were printed (by the print center) on transparencies and shown on
overhead projectors.]

~~~
chrisseaton
> were called "Foils" because they were printed (by the print center) on
> transparencies and shown on overhead projectors.

How does that explain them being called ‘foils’? I think you missed some part
of the explanation?

~~~
frant-hartm
Because the slides are made from foil? Or at least they look like the are?

~~~
IanCal
Perhaps it's a language thing, to me "foil" without a qualifier means
exclusively aluminium foil. I'd never have called ohp acetate "foil".

~~~
CharlesW
I know them as "transparencies", but according to this "foils" was also
common:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transparency_(projection)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transparency_\(projection\))

------
Hackbraten
Expected Word documents. Relieved when I saw it’s Markdown.

HN will be HN. Thank you for that!

------
rococode
This is very cool! Would love to see a set of template legal documents on
there too someday, something like Basecamp's
[https://github.com/basecamp/policies](https://github.com/basecamp/policies)

------
blondin
i actually wrote that down as side project idea yesterday! glad to see someone
doing it.

i have a different set of documents in mind though. my list is more developer
oriented. here's the kind i wanted:

\- project readme (from simple to very involved)

\- pull requests

\- open source licenses (i think GitHub does this right?)

\- code of conduct

\- code testing template

\- benchmarks

i also bookmarked these links:

[https://embeddedartistry.com/templates](https://embeddedartistry.com/templates)

[https://www.sans.org/security-
resources/policies](https://www.sans.org/security-resources/policies) (this
one is an old one i had not sure how i even stumble upon it...)

~~~
samstave
For whatever reason, my brain immediately pictured the Code of Conduct written
in BASIC:

    
    
        10 RESPECT OTHERS
        20 BE CIVIL
        20 RESPECT COMPANY POLICIES AND PROCEDURES
        30 GOTO 10

------
lucasverra
pitch deck : [https://blog.ycombinator.com/intro-to-the-yc-seed-
deck/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/intro-to-the-yc-seed-deck/)

~~~
kostarelo
Nice one, could probably convert it to a Markdown format as well.

------
acidburnNSA
I particularly like the links to the basis of each template in the various
sections.

------
ozofsound
>I am tired of trying to google them every time I need them

This is cool, but how many times in ones life does one need these?

~~~
kostarelo
Yeah definitely not every week, but it's nice to have a single reference to go
to the moment that you need them.

------
cameronshorter
Hi Kostas, Great idea to pull this together. A bunch of us tech writers have
had a similar idea, and have banded together to create the key standard
templates for tech projects - focusing initially on the core open-source
documents required. Still early days for us, but we have put an alpha 0.1
release out. Are you, or anyone else reading, interested in getting involved.

[https://thegooddocsproject.dev/](https://thegooddocsproject.dev/)

If interested, you can reach me at cameron D O T shorter AT gm ail . com

------
madc
This could grow into an awesome-document-templates list..

~~~
kostarelo
Indeed and I would love to see what people have been using.

------
oth001
Thank you for putting this together. I'm wondering if you were to use these,
what the order of operations for a product would be? Maybe Product Opportunity
Assessment > Product Vision > Product Requirements?

------
lucasverra
roadmaps : [https://usefyi.com/templates/roadmap-
templates/](https://usefyi.com/templates/roadmap-templates/)

~~~
F_J_H
Can anyone comment on Coda? First time I've seen it - looks pretty cool.

------
taherchhabra
I created this template using steve blank's book

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f8pRkNiRiG7FWYJRaylVSyoRfAX...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1f8pRkNiRiG7FWYJRaylVSyoRfAXgUVEr/view?usp=sharing)

------
anotheryou
Much of it would work as a nested list. (org-mode user here :))

------
nicwest
\- Post-mortem

\- Incident report

\- Scheduled down time

------
kostarelo
Clickable link:
[https://github.com/kbariotis/templates](https://github.com/kbariotis/templates)

~~~
jstummbillig
How do you know me so well

